# Anabolic Steroids Found in Gaspari Nutrition's Supplements



## Pirate! (Dec 2, 2005)

> http://msnbc.msn.com/id/10258597/
> 
> Steroids detected in dietary supplement
> Some contents contain drug linked to 2 of biggest doping scandals in history
> ...


----------



## kicka19 (Dec 2, 2005)

hahaha, dam, get me some of that


----------



## redspy (Dec 2, 2005)

Wow, that must be the first reported case of active ingredients in his entire product line.


----------



## gococksDJS (Dec 2, 2005)

redspy said:
			
		

> Wow, that must be the first reported case of active ingredients in his entire product line.


haha, nice


----------



## JACKED (Dec 3, 2005)

Lets give a round of applause to mr. Gaspari for putting the Nail in the coffin.
We can all kiss ANY supplement bye bye after this shit. One question, WHY?

It couldn't have been that potent and if it was half as potent as they say you would probably need to use a very high dose like his Methyl-d of old. What a Ass clown. I mean at least Name it something else. WHy do these products have to sound like ROIDS. "Halodrol-50" What tha Fuck!!!?


----------



## brokeass122 (Dec 12, 2005)

people were supposedly getting good results with this product it was selling quite well at my store, but now we cant get anymore and i dont think its going to be coming back


----------



## velikimajmun (Dec 12, 2005)

JACKED said:
			
		

> ?
> . I mean at least Name it something else. WHy do these products have to sound like ROIDS. "Halodrol-50" What tha Fuck!!!?



Because it was ROIDS, it's a oral-turinabol derivative.


----------



## Hlanderr (Dec 12, 2005)

kicka19 said:
			
		

> hahaha, dam, get me some of that



hahha get it while its hotttt


----------



## Hlanderr (Dec 12, 2005)

after further looking into her topics, she says that SO many other PH on the market are steroid related....


----------



## velikimajmun (Dec 13, 2005)

Hlanderr said:
			
		

> after further looking into her topics, she says that SO many other PH on the market are steroid related....




That's because they are.  phera plex is madol, superdrol is a 17aa version of masteron, prostanzol is stanazolol where the 17aa has been removed and replaced with a THC ester.  These compounds are not implicitly banned/scheduled but there is a catch-all phrase in the recent steroid act which reers to "like compounds"


----------

